# Lost Vape Grus



## Kiai (13/10/20)

I like a single battery mod and have my eye on this one. Should be available around 20 October.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## CTRiaan (13/10/20)

Nice.

I see it's their proprietary chip and not DNA 75C.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kiai (13/10/20)

CTRiaan said:


> Nice.
> 
> I see it's their proprietary chip and not DNA 75C.


Yes. I can live with 100 but 75 is just too low for me. It’s good good reviews from Mike and Nic. I think I need a second bday present from myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (13/10/20)

Kiai said:


> I like a single battery mod and have my eye on this one. Should be available around 20 October.
> View attachment 210685


20 October is my birthday!
Coincidence......?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir (13/10/20)

CTRiaan said:


> Nice.
> 
> I see it's their proprietary chip and not DNA 75C.



Yeah. Looking at the buttonset I wouldn't be surprised if a DNA version follows at some point, it's ready for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir (13/10/20)

Pretty cheap if one uses this months fasttech code as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique (14/10/20)

been waiting for this one, looks good and support up to 28mm I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (14/10/20)

Rafique said:


> been waiting for this one, looks good and support up to 28mm I think



supports up to 30mm

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tauriqj (14/10/20)

Need this one

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghostvaper (19/10/20)

Kiai said:


> I like a single battery mod and have my eye on this one. Should be available around 20 October.
> View attachment 210685


I am so excited about this mod can't wait when its available.


----------



## Kiai (30/10/20)

For those of you who still wants to buy this, have to say I think all of you already have it with all the pics I saw. I saw there was some left and now 10% discount

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

I've seen a quite a few of these mods going up for sale only a short time after being purchased on a few platforms including this forum. Is there a flaw or is the size/weight just not something people expected?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## CTRiaan (4/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I've seen a quite a few of these mods going up for sale only a short time after being purchased on a few platforms including this forum. Is there a flaw or is the size/weight just not something people expected?


I've only had mine for two days, but I haven't found any flaws yet.

It might just be the weight because it is definitely a heavy mod.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/20)

I like mine very much. It feels solid in the hand. Not excessively big nor heavy and it’s a Lostvape. A good partner to my Mirage even if it’s not a DNA (which honestly doesn’t mean anything to me)

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## CashKat88 (5/11/20)

I had a look at this mod and held it in my hand, weight seems fine and its actually a really good looking mod in person, A guy at Sir vape did said that this is the Quest version of the mod (Non DNA) so it is most likely that they might make a DNA Version, So I'm going to wait patiently to see if they do release one because I love using Replay or TC for ss316 wire, If I was going to use straight wattage mode it wouldn't matter. I really want this mod to replace my Poor Mirage for daily use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/11/20)

Oh


CashKat88 said:


> I had a look at this mod and held it in my hand, weight seems fine and its actually a really good looking mod in person, A guy at Sir vape did said that this is the Quest version of the mod (Non DNA) so it is most likely that they might make a DNA Version, So I'm going to wait patiently to see if they do release one because I love using Replay or TC for ss316 wire, If I was going to use straight wattage mode it wouldn't matter. I really want this mod to replace my Poor Mirage for daily use.



Plus they really made the battery door for the grus mod much better, the biggest issue with the mirage is the battery door over time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------

